# Kreg K2000 Update



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

If you have a K2000 and you want to update to the K3 type then this one is for you... 

The new K3 has many neat items on it and I wanted to have the same on my K2000 so I did a bit of rework and now it's almost a K3 type...

I did do a bit more on the update with slide blocks ,this will let me preset for the stock I use all the time from 1" wide to 6" wide....just lock the blocks and I'm set to make as many I need the same way...great for making face frames, you will also see a step block used to lift the drill bit and set it back just a bit to let me use the jig on 1/4" deep (sommerfeld way) T & G joints on the face frames.... 

If you have any question please just ask 


K3 system
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-K3MS-Mas...41-0208429?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1189747733&sr=1-1

===========


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, you had to know I would see this  That's cool BJ. I will add this to my favorites and hopefully I can get around to doing at least the DC chute. Nice one BJ and thanks for all the photos as usual! 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well thought out BJ. The dust collection is the biggest part of the upgrade and well worth doing. I like it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Yep I thought you would see this one ,,

You'er welcome, that's a real draw back about the K2000, is the mess it makes but now you and I and others can have a clean work shop with just a little vac.port, it's a bit tricky to make the press fit vac port but with the plastic snap on the top it will stay in place and do the a good job sucking up the chips...

I just hate to blow out the chips after I drill one or two holes but now it's clean and ready for the next board...

The Mfg. (Kreg) must have got many users asking for one and they put it on the K3 model and it's big sellling point I'm sure...  I don't recall seeing any other of the pocket holes jigs have one yet..

Note the pull up stop blocks on the new K3 model and it's a great item also but the slide blocks do the same thing but just a bit better...  many times I will do some 3" wide or wider stock and the stops just don't do the trick..it was always just a guess where to put the stock for drilling but now the guess work is gone.
Note::they dropped the support blue blocks on the side of the K3 jig model and that's a neat item to have for the pocket hole jig, they supports the longer boards , not to sure why they dropped them but you can add them to the K3 model easy...the longer the better 


=============




==================






challagan said:


> Well, you had to know I would see this  That's cool BJ. I will add this to my favorites and hopefully I can get around to doing at least the DC chute. Nice one BJ and thanks for all the photos as usual!
> 
> Corey


----------

